# Dexter heifer



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

We have an unregistered Dexter heifer for sale. Born January 2012.
She is red, polled and nice looking. Good disposition. 
We are located in Northern Indiana.

Asking $800


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

This heifer has found a new home.


----------

